# Data recovery from microSD card



## meetdilip (Mar 23, 2016)

Can Recuva recover from microSD card ? If not, any other tools available ? Free if possible.


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2016)

meetdilip said:


> Can Recuva recover from microSD card ? If not, any other tools available ? Free if possible.


Why don't you try and see if recuva works or not?
If that's not working, try this The Best Data Recovery Software |*MiniTool Power Data Recover


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 24, 2016)

It might given that you haven't put some new data after deleting the old ones, but the recovery might not be able to recover the file completely.
I tried once and the file was there to recover but the status was non-recoverable even though I tried to recover just after deleting. I tried several software but none were successful on microsd.
Try ASAP, you might be lucky.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 24, 2016)

Use card reader for memory card and try all recovery software..
Adding up all will give you best result.
I tried 7 softwares for 2 memory card, you can try


----------



## airjackali (Jul 7, 2016)

> Why don't you try and see if recuva works or not?
> If that's not working, try this The Best Data Recovery Software |*MiniTool Power Data Recover



i tested Recuva to recover deleted photos on my LG G3. It didn't scan any deleted photos from my sd card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2016)

airjackali said:


> i tested Recuva to recover deleted photos on my LG G3. It didn't scan any deleted photos from my sd card.


Was the card inside the phone or inside a card reader when you tried recovering the data?


----------



## Aaronjacobson (Sep 8, 2016)

Once I lost my data from Micro SD card and I used many software but not any work for me. So, Inform if any work for you!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 12, 2016)

^ there are many softwares which worked for me..
You can check those softwares on "top ten review" site & search "data recovery software"

Use torrent for premium version or buy those softwares..
Those will help you...


----------

